# Modify Hang on tree stand ?



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd put holes in the main
Part of the stand before I would in the platform. See lonewolf or muddy and how they adjust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Bass for your suggestion
Ill play around and see how that will work.

I am a little nervous about putting holes in the support platform that I will standing on ! It does seem that there is enough steel to handle that and I'm not that heavy but......


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I am not an engineer.......the farther back you move the cable attachment points (fulcrum) the the greater the force applied by the forward edge of the platform (lever). Sounds like the trees you have in mind have a significant slope. I have straightened/leveled stands with wood blocks. Tree leans back so I have made a block of two pieces of 2x4, 3"x3 1/2", screwed it to the tree behind the seat bracket. As for your idea, if you are 150 pounds you will probably be okay, if you are 300 pounds I might reconsider.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

For one of my stands where I had a spot with 1 decent tree and it leaned a good bit I made replacement cables up that had turnbuckles built into one end so I could adjust the support wires to level the stand in the tree. I have also used wood to shim other stands in trees that weren't as straight as I'd like. I'd rather be able to adjust the cables then drill extra holes if possible.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I added 2 holes in the main vertical frame that connects the seat and platform. 

I also fitted longer support cables on another (same) stand from another stand with a bigger platform that allows the platform to have an open angle with the main frame (but is not adjustable)
Thank you for all of your suggestions - I have shimmed stands before 


















What do you think ?


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

That looks great. Are you using a wing nut and lock washer so you can adjust with your fingers in the field or do you have to pack a wrench or two? Great idea by the way!!!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I think that using those holes toward the middle of the uprights will significantly increase the strain on the uprights. It would be a good idea to weight check the stand at ground level and watch closely for increased deflection of the uprights. Be real careful when "re-engineering" treestands. Good luck.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Either when I build or modify I always leave the top cable attachment close to where the tree strap hooks onto the uprights!!! I feel this transfers the stress point into the tree. If I make my platform adjustable I do it at the platform connection, usually adding a plate/flatbar with multiple holes in it for adjustment.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, and I almost always swap those cables out with chain covered with hose or something rubber.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Very good advice, RatherBArchery.


----------



## hank lee (May 17, 2015)

dicks makes a field and stream tree that adjust for under $120 why chance destroying a stand when you can get the one made for it or worse hurt yourself.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> Oh, and I almost always swap those cables out with chain covered with hose or something rubber.


I think you are better off with cable than chain


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

gridman said:


> I think you are better off with cable than chain


Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm with tarsalgland....Why???


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

To get chain to the equivalent strength of cable, the chain would be significantly heavier. Not to mention noisier. I haven't done the mathematical calculations on it specifically...just remembering from structural engineering class. With that being said, chain would allow a fixed anchor point and a highly adjustable connection.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

I just made this same modification on a big game boss lite I picked up for $34 at rural King. I drilled two holes. One above the main weld where the straps attach and one below. Worked perfectly. Set it up with wing nuts so I can quickly make the adjustments I need in the field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iowabowhunter56 (Apr 1, 2016)

Not sure of the safe working load, but have you considered using heavy duty spring pins in place of nuts and bolts to make the connection.


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

How do you change the cables to then other hole in the field? Wrenches? Seriously it was the first thing that came to my mind.


----------

